# HO Vs N Scale



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello,
I'm not new to the hobby just getting back into it and I wanted to start a HO or N scale layout. Im used to O scale and last year around this time I sold my O scale layout so now I have a 4x8 table ready for another one. I'm looking at HO and N scale because of space(4x8) and price(Max 600$). I know that everyone will say on or the other is better but I just need to get a little input from everyone. So far I have come up with layouts for both of them and the total prices are $520(ho) and $403(N) the layouts are both bare minimum track, wiring, controller, and foam stuff. Im wanting to keep it under 600$ and the only thing left for me to decide Is a DCC engine. I noticed that N has cheaper engines so Id be able to get 1 or 2 or some rolling stock. I already own 2 ho DC engines and cars but id want a DCC engine for my new DCC layout. This is not an easy choice. Any help thanks.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

For a 4X8 in HO, you are at the bare minimum, with N, the sky is the limit!


----------



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

Bwells said:


> For a 4X8 in HO, you are at the bare minimum, with N, the sky is the limit!


Nah man when I had O on the 4x8 I was at bare minimum but I pulled it off so well I could make a perfect layout with ho and 4x8.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

For me, especially at my age with my eyesight N gauge is way to small.
I sometimes have to use a magnifying glass when working on my HO stuff.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

As Santa Claus says: HO, HO, HO! :laugh:

I'm with NAJ (always).Plus, most of my equipment is 40 to 45 years old and still chugging along! On a 4x8.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Lotsa folks run both! Maybe the poll should offer as an option!:-D


----------



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

I wont have to worry about my eyes for another 50 years. I can do either size just fine. No offense to anyone.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Whopper said:


> I wont have to worry about my eyes for another 50 years. I can do either size just fine. No offense to anyone.


You're very fortunate!  Enjoy that good eyesight while you can 'cause, trust me, it won't last forever. hwell:
Mine have deteriorated quite a bit since I started my layout nearly six years ago. Many of the things I did then I can't see well enough to do now.  
Reading glasses and magnifiers have become my best friends. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am 74 years old and have 20/200 in one eye and 20/100 in the other. My hands shake and I easily get frustrated. All that being said, I am happy with N Scale. Size does matters if you live in an apartment and one can get a lot of pike in a small space. My layout is on a 80"x36" door that resides between the kitchen and living room. Of course, if I had more room and money I would like to model O Scale.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Whopper said:


> I wont have to worry about my eyes for another 50 years. I can do either size just fine. No offense to anyone.


 50 YEARS?  How old do you think we are?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

My eyesight started to decay in the 2nd grade, so now that I'm in my 70's I have to take off my glasses to see things up close or use a magnifier. But I've been doing this for many years. What is annoying now is that I never knew I shook so much until I started trying to solder SMD devices


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

HO. I orginally scoped out N scale before I started my current layout, but decided it's too small for me. I know I'd be frustrated working with any scale smaller than HO, and wouldn't have the room for anything bigger. HO all the way!

-J.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can get a very interesting and complex layout in
N scale on a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood. I had one decades
ago. You would be able to install curve radius capable
of running any N scale loco on the market.

You would be able to get only about half the trackage
in HO on that same sheet. There is also a problem
with how a 4 foot width limits the radius you would
want if you intend running the long multiwheel 
steamers or large diesels with 6 wheel trucks.

I can't speak to the quality of N scale trains of today.
But, most of us agree that now, the quality of
HO trains is better than ever before, regardless of
make.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whopper said:


> I wont have to worry about my eyes for another 50 years. I can do either size just fine. No offense to anyone.


Unless you're a newborn, that's an idle boast. Almost all men undergo some loss of visual acuity beginning around age 45. It's only the extent that differs.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You also might want to check out this sticky thread from the General Discussion section: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3716

Or this one:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15015


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)

I had an N scale layout for about 10 years before it got too small for me to work on. Modern N scale is very good quality and runs great. You can do a lot more on a 4x8 layout with N than with HO. The main reason I gave up N is because of my shaky hands. I could see to work on the trains using Magic Eyes magnifiers but my hands made it extremely difficult and frustrating to do anything, so I went back to O gauge. 

My advice would be to look at both scales at a train show or hobby shop. It's not just a matter of what you can build in your space but which size you like better. I know from experience that I prefer both the large (O or G) and small scales (N or Z) to the middle sizes (S or HO). Look at both and see if one size appeals to you more.


----------

